# Newsweek- Bachmann cover....for god sakes.



## Trajan

come on guys, seriously.......














its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.


----------



## Two Thumbs

You act as if you expected better from the media.

Honestly, it's not a bad pic of her.  I would have expected something else.


----------



## Warrior102

That's a fake, I am sure. 

Newsweek would never give Michelle Bachmann a lead story, much less a cover.


----------



## blastoff

Warrior102 said:


> That's a fake, I am sure.
> 
> Newsweek would never give Michelle Bachmann a lead story, much less a cover.



Sure they would.  Read the accompanying headline and its subs:  The Queen of Rage...that's certainly preaching to their lefty choir.  Michele Bachmann on GOD...ditto.
The Tea Party...double ditto.  As for the article for the most part all Newsweek has to do is dust off parts of previous stories about Sarah Palin and sub Bachmann's name.  A cover and lead story is just to get folks' attention for the big bashing inside.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



You left off the caption:

"The lights are on, but no one is at home"


----------



## Sallow

What's the problem?

Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.


----------



## martybegan

Sallow said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.



I'm sure this will be fodder for conspiracy theorists, but notice that all the sub-titles on the other stories in the edition are negative?

Not a single positive one. Very interesting.


----------



## peach174

Newsweek has done this over and over again with conservative women.
[/ATTACH]

They have put up the most unflattering photos of conservative women for quite sometime now.
This is definitely photo-shopped.


----------



## Warrior102

peach174 said:


> Newsweek has done this over and over again with conservative women.
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> They have put up the most unflattering photos of conservative women for quite sometime now.
> This is definitely photo-shopped.



Of course it is. Any idiot should be able to see that. 


Well. Almost any idiot.


----------



## Sheldon

Definitely got the crazy eyes going on.

I think this is a good pic of her though.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.



Over your head or just being an ass?

I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.


----------



## Two Thumbs

peach174 said:


> Newsweek has done this over and over again with conservative women.
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> They have put up the most unflattering photos of conservative women for quite sometime now.
> This is definitely photo-shopped.



I doubt its been shopped.

They probably bought that pic on purpose b/c of the angle of her eyes making her look odd.

It's a comically poor attempt to insult someone that will entertain the children.


----------



## Nosmo King

One more chance for the rabid right to claim victim status at the hands of the big, bad, spooky media boogey man.


----------



## peach174

If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.


----------



## Sheldon

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.
Click to expand...


From just an aesthetic standpoint the cover looks like shit. The background color is vomitacular, The "Queen of Rage" text and subtitle clashes against her white collar. The text on the left is just a stream of bold/unbold clutter. And last but not least they didn't even bother to do the customary touch-up/airbrushing that most professional mag covers do. The whole thing looks straight-up amateur.


----------



## Ravi

She doesn't look enraged. She looks like a Zombie.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.
Click to expand...


She is.

She floated some pretty insane theories.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann Says The Darndest Things&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Funny music aside..gosh.

Even she admits to her zany comments.


----------



## Nosmo King

Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!

Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!

Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).


----------



## Sallow

peach174 said:


> If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.



Holy crap.

The New York Post use to run unflattering pictures of her almost daily.

You know what the fuck you are talking about?


----------



## HenryBHough

Does anybody still subscribe to Newsweek?

C'mon, we're all anonymous here.....no need to be ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Warrior102 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek has done this over and over again with conservative women.
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> They have put up the most unflattering photos of conservative women for quite sometime now.
> This is definitely photo-shopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. Any idiot should be able to see that.
> 
> 
> Well. Almost any idiot.
Click to expand...


So you admit you don't.  I wasn't aware you were so self aware.


----------



## Trajan

Warrior102 said:


> That's a fake, I am sure.
> 
> Newsweek would never give Michelle Bachmann a lead story, much less a cover.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is.
> 
> She floated some pretty insane theories.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann Says The Darndest Things&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Funny music aside..gosh.
> 
> Even she admits to her zany comments.
Click to expand...


That doesn't = rage.

She may be a kook [can't play the vid] but that doesn't mean she's consumed by anger.


----------



## Trajan

Nosmo King said:


> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).



 hold it over your mouth and nose, breath slowly.


----------



## Nosmo King

Trajan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold it over your mouth and nose, breath slowly.
Click to expand...

Is there a canister of nitrous oxide in there?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).



Utter fucking bull shit.

Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.

Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?

no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.

the left can do anything they want.
The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



I just saw a story about this on MSNBC, and they said the word "rage" doesn't appear in the article. So why did they put it on the cover?


----------



## HenryBHough

Two Thumbs said:


> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.



Would be fair to apply the term were America to be *STUCK* with The New Messiah for a second time around.  If there were still an "America".


----------



## L.K.Eder

Rat in the Hat said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a story about this on MSNBC, and they said the word "rage" doesn't appear in the article. So why did they put it on the cover?
Click to expand...



it was probably sabotage by a palin supporter.


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
Click to expand...

I just read several pages of "outrage" about the Tar baby comment right here on this board!  I've been on vacation the past week and I wanted to catch up.  Seems that there are Conservatives who think apologizing for the ham handed Tar baby comment was an exercise in sissiness.  Now, I read about how offended Conservatives are that one of their poster girls is featured on the cover of Newsweek in what they consider an unflattering photograph.  It's just too rich in hypocrisy to let pass without comment.

But hypocrisy is what being a rabid political partisan is all about.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
Click to expand...


wow, what a whine.

get a grip.


----------



## Warrior102

HenryBHough said:


> Does anybody still subscribe to Newsweek?
> 
> C'mon, we're all anonymous here.....no need to be ashamed to admit it.



Nope. 

Who needs a freaking "mag" when you have an iPhone. 

Unknown why Libs still hold dear CBS/NBC/ABC either.

Perhaps the next generation will be smarter than these 70s/80s birthed idiots.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read several pages of "outrage" about the Tar baby comment right here on this board!  I've been on vacation the past week and I wanted to catch up.  Seems that there are Conservatives who think apologizing for the ham handed Tar baby comment was an exercise in sissiness.  Now, I read about how offended Conservatives are that one of their poster girls is featured on the cover of Newsweek in what they consider an unflattering photograph.  It's just too rich in hypocrisy to let pass without comment.
> 
> But hypocrisy is what being a rabid political partisan is all about.
Click to expand...


So you support the lie that obama was called a tar baby.

shame


----------



## Two Thumbs

L.K.Eder said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, what a whine.
> 
> get a grip.
Click to expand...


Like I said

Double standard.

I get called a racist for not supporting obama blindly
I get called a nazi, b/c it's the in thing to do that day
I get called a terrorist
a baby killer
someone that wants to kill old people

And I need to get a grip?

seriously, your pathetic


----------



## Oddball

Nosmo King said:


> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).


Dude....Switch to decalf.


----------



## BDBoop

Here she is again, talking out both sides of her mouth, AND her ass.

Bachmann: Obama Should Heed/Ignore S&P | TPMDC



> Perhaps more than any other presidential candidate, Bachmann is on shaky ground tying herself to the S&P, since the agency also cited Republicans' threats not to raise the debt ceiling as a major cause for the downgrade. Bachmann took the position early in the debate that the debt ceiling should never be raised under any circumstances, meaning by S&P's account she contributed to the problem as much as any lawmaker in the country.


----------



## hortysir

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.





It could be worse





I promise you that it could be much worse



Prepare for an un-erasable image



Wanna know how it could be worse?








One word:

Centerfold


----------



## BDBoop

However, 



> Republicans, emboldened by the Tea Party movement, smartly insisted on a dollar in debt reduction &#8212; in the form of spending cuts &#8212; for every dollar in new borrowing authority. But some, including Ayotte and Bachmann, got the idea that the debt ceiling deadline could be used to leverage even more: a fundamental shift in Washington's culture.
> 
> That was ridiculously unrealistic ... The options were only: a deal that does not cut the rate of debt growth, one that cuts it a little bit, or default. Ayotte and Bachmann &#8212; as well as 95 House and seven Senate Democrats who preferred default to a deal that didn't raise taxes &#8212; voted against the best option &#8212; realistic cuts &#8212; in the name of holding out for a perfect option that didn't exist.



http://unionleader.com/article/20110806/OPINION01/708059983


----------



## Oddball

So, it's news that Newsweak seeks to defame and disparage people with whom they disagree on their cover?





















No wonder nearly nobody buys that rag anymore.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wonder why the readership chart of Progressive media outlets looks like a double black diamond ski slope?


----------



## Truthmatters

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



I have seen that look on her face a thousand times.


----------



## Stephanie

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same Conservatives complaining about this Newsweek cover who were adamant about a congressman apologizing to the president after referring to him as a 'Tar baby'?  Those Conservatives were pooh poohing the apology as "pussy" and kowtowing to political correctness.  Now, look at their "outrage" over an unflattering photograph!
> 
> Oh, the hypocrisy!  Oh the irony!
> 
> Lessons never learned by the Rabid Right:  Don't accept blame when your stubbornness throws sand into the gears of the economy and everyone is forced to suffer your stupidity and feign outrage over the mundane then dismiss the efforts of reconciliation after boorish comments (the coin to the realm for the Tea Party).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read several pages of "outrage" about the Tar baby comment right here on this board!  I've been on vacation the past week and I wanted to catch up.  Seems that there are Conservatives who think apologizing for the ham handed Tar baby comment was an exercise in sissiness.  Now, I read about how offended Conservatives are that one of their poster girls is featured on the cover of Newsweek in what they consider an unflattering photograph.  It's just too rich in hypocrisy to let pass without comment.
> 
> But hypocrisy is what being a rabid political partisan is all about.
Click to expand...


what the hell are you babbling about, We are TALKING about a magazine and the pictures they use. I'm SURE they could of FOUND a better picture, but of course then it wouldn't of fit their biased REPORTING.
They NEWSWEAK is what's PATHETIC.


----------



## Truthmatters

She makes that face all the time


----------



## Truthmatters

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_dlpJ9dM6yfE/Sfd68Tfc4mI/AAAAAAAAAHg/abVGLYrkhFg/s320/Bachmann-Tongue.jpg


they could have used this one


----------



## midcan5

She is a straight shooter, listen to her here. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJM-_Xrz3ak]&#x202a;Kimmel - Michele Bachmann's History Lesson [6-29-2011]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Why do Republicans still bother with Newsweek?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

midcan5 said:


> She is a straight shooter, listen to her here.
> 
> &#x202a;Kimmel - Michele Bachmann's History Lesson [6-29-2011]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]&#x202a;Obama Claims He&#39;s Visited 57 States&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why do Republicans still bother with Newsweek?



I doubt if Michelle had anything to do with this. And most people I know don't have anything to with the rag, hell they are so WEAK they have to give to DENTIST offices. They hope people under gas will make a mistake and READ IT.


----------



## Trajan

Rat in the Hat said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a story about this on MSNBC, and they said the word "rage" doesn't appear in the article. So why did they put it on the cover?
Click to expand...


yes and I heard that this was a lighting test shot...stupid......even NOW has come out with a statement taking them to task.

and of course the obligatory past covers from  newsweek....


----------



## Sallow

hortysir said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that it could be much worse
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for an un-erasable image
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know how it could be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word:
> 
> Centerfold
Click to expand...


She's not in bad shape. With the right lighting and make up..who knows?


----------



## hortysir

Sallow said:


> She's not in bad shape. With the right lighting and make up..who knows?



I guess Playboy or Penthouse could use _*ALOT*_ of airbrushing


----------



## Sallow

hortysir said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not in bad shape. With the right lighting and make up..who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Playboy or Penthouse could use _*ALOT*_ of airbrushing
Click to expand...


That's the spirit!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that it could be much worse
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for an un-erasable image
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know how it could be worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word:
> 
> Centerfold
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not in bad shape. With the right lighting and make up..who knows?
Click to expand...


maybe 










with another face, 



and another body, 










30 years ago.













maybe


----------



## hortysir

That just turned me on


----------



## HenryBHough

There seems a more abundant supply of rage abroad in the land today than there is Kumbaya.


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



I think the camera captured her perfectly.

Tissue?


----------



## kiwiman127

I like this photo of Michelle hiding behind a bush at a Gay Rights Rally.  I laugh everytime I see this picture, her lack of courage had her hiding and people want her to be prez?


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the camera captured her perfectly.
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


naah, you keep it, clean up that phlegm posing as a post you've hacked  up.


----------



## ClosedCaption

peach174 said:


> Newsweek has done this over and over again with conservative women.
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> They have put up the most unflattering photos of conservative women for quite sometime now.
> This is definitely photo-shopped.



Holy shit you cry alot.  The so called "liberal media" puts republican women on the cover every fucking chance they get and your complaint is that the picture is "unflattering"?

Seriously, stop your fucking crying about everything


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the camera captured her perfectly.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> naah, you keep it, clean up that phlegm posing as a post you've hacked  up.
Click to expand...


You get closer and closer to nutbarville every day.

Stay classy.


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the camera captured her perfectly.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naah, you keep it, clean up that phlegm posing as a post you've hacked  up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get closer and closer to nutbarville every day.
> 
> Stay classy.
Click to expand...


classy?  applauding a sexist,  juvenile photo sounds pretty low rent to me, but hey, thats me. 

Oh hey, so whats it like in nutbarville? they serve afternoon cocktails? High tea? Scones?


----------



## St.Blues

Plasmaball said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well anyone with the iq level of 12 understands why they said this.
> She is the tea party candidate and they are full of rage.
> 
> But hey make up whatever you like
Click to expand...


She has sided with the tea party.. There are 3 people in her caucus. 
That doesn't make her the favorite...  believe me.

Blues


----------



## rdean

Is it possible that she just might, in fact, be "crazy"?


----------



## BDBoop

rdean said:


> Is it possible that she just might, in fact, be "crazy"?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkwTgf2pUdA]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann in Bizarre Hypnotic Trance with Chris Matthews&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann Says The Darndest Things&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

L.K.Eder said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a story about this on MSNBC, and they said the word "rage" doesn't appear in the article. So why did they put it on the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was probably sabotage by a palin supporter.
Click to expand...


Check on USAR's whereabouts.


----------



## Trajan

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a story about this on MSNBC, and they said the word "rage" doesn't appear in the article. So why did they put it on the cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was probably sabotage by a palin supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check on USAR's whereabouts.
Click to expand...


hes not logged in....trouble....


----------



## Zona

Nosmo King said:


> One more chance for the rabid right to claim victim status at the hands of the big, bad, spooky media boogey man.



Welll, I thought she was hot.  Wha happened?


----------



## Ragnar

This is not the Left wing bias you are looking for.






Move along, move along.


----------



## whitehall

The other cable media isn't talking about but from what I can gather from the bi-partisan FOX round table discussion, even democrats admit that Newsweek played a cheap shot where they told Bachman to pose for a test shot and used the image on the cover. It's a cheap shot and something that democrats used to get away with when the whole media was a left wing propaganda network but it ain't so easy anymore. That's why they hate FOX.


----------



## manifold

What woman wouldn't be full of pent up rage who has a closet fag for a husband?  That photo screams that she needs dick.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Ragnar

whitehall said:


> The other cable media isn't talking about but from what I can gather from the bi-partisan FOX round table discussion, even democrats admit that Newsweek played a cheap shot where they told Bachman to pose for a test shot and used the image on the cover. It's a cheap shot and something that democrats used to get away with when the whole media was a left wing propaganda network but it ain't so easy anymore. That's why they hate FOX.



Craziness, see link for more not bias. Much not bias to be seen on the google...

obama newsweek - Google Search


----------



## rdean

BDBoop said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that she just might, in fact, be "crazy"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkwTgf2pUdA]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann in Bizarre Hypnotic Trance with Chris Matthews&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I love it.  Jobs is the number one issue.  And what did Republicans do for jobs?  They downgraded our nation's credit rating.  Besides, how many right wingers on this very site have said, "Republicans never said jobs jobs jobs"?


----------



## Sheldon

It was classless to put that on the cover, and it reflects poorly on the magazine's professionalism. There's really no way around that. This is why politicians (especially women) should have their own photographer doing the shoots; be in control of your public image.

And imo The Economist is the only news magazine worth reading and buying. Most of the rest are just hack rags.


----------



## uscitizen

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



Looks like someone just poked her in the ass or something 
Or is that just a Charles Manson look in her eyes?


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> well anyone with the iq level of 12 understands why they said this.
> She is the tea party candidate and they are full of rage.
> 
> But hey make up whatever you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has sided with the tea party.. There are 3 people in her caucus.
> That doesn't make her the favorite...  believe me.
> 
> Blues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you. You have zero cred's with me.
Click to expand...


aww, he'll probably toss and turn all night.










i know i would


----------



## Rambunctious

Shame on Newsweek......cancelled my subscribtion today and so did my family enough is enough.  the corrupt state run media is way over the top


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utter fucking bull shit.
> 
> Obama was never called a tar baby and anyone that says otherwise if nothing but a liar.
> 
> Where's the demand biden man up and apologise for calling 40% of Americans terrorist?
> 
> no fucking where b/c there's 2 sets of standards for conduct.
> 
> the left can do anything they want.
> The right just has to suck it up and keep thier mouths shut.
> 
> 
> 
> I just read several pages of "outrage" about the Tar baby comment right here on this board!  I've been on vacation the past week and I wanted to catch up.  Seems that there are Conservatives who think apologizing for the ham handed Tar baby comment was an exercise in sissiness.  Now, I read about how offended Conservatives are that one of their poster girls is featured on the cover of Newsweek in what they consider an unflattering photograph.  It's just too rich in hypocrisy to let pass without comment.
> 
> But hypocrisy is what being a rabid political partisan is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support the lie that obama was called a tar baby.
> 
> shame
Click to expand...

That's not the point, Thumbs.   An apology was proffered and the rabid right roundly rejected it on the grounds that it was 'pussy' and a bow to the politically correct.  

The sensitivity of the rabid right was turned way down.  Down to the setting marked "angry dismissal".  

And now, less than a week later, the hackles are raised on the backs of the necks of those same Conservatives over a crappy picture of the Playmate of the Month for the Tea Party types.  

Shallow, ain't it?


----------



## Ragnar

I'm shocked, shocked I tell you. The media like never does this kind of thing. 

Michelle Malkin » The Conservative Crazy Eyes Cliche & Other Stupid MSM Photo Tricks


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gf8NK1WAOc]&#x202a;Hilarious Casablanca Clip&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Rambunctious said:


> Shame on Newsweek......cancelled my subscribtion today and so did my family enough is enough.  the corrupt state run media is way over the top



I am sure they willl be fine without you and your family.


----------



## ClosedCaption

You guys cry everytime Pailin or Bachmann takes a picture.  No one will ever be happy with it because they are crybabies and nit pickers.


----------



## bodecea

Rambunctious said:


> Shame on Newsweek......cancelled my subscribtion today and so did my family enough is enough.  the corrupt state run media is way over the top



Of course you did....


----------



## Patrick2

Newsweek, formerly a sort of respectable liberal establishment magazine, was purchased by the leftwing Daily Beast, so now of course they launch into the familiar leftwing defamation that everyone who isn't a leftwinger is "crazy".


----------



## Synthaholic

Warrior102 said:


> That's a fake, I am sure.
> 
> Newsweek would never give Michelle Bachmann a lead story, much less a cover.




You have got to be fucking kidding me!  Why?  Because Newsweek is a "Liberal Media" who hates conservative women?





































Maybe a nice Harley forum would be more your speed?


----------



## Synthaholic

Sheldon said:


> Definitely got the crazy eyes going on.
> 
> I think this is a good pic of her though.


Soft focus is always flattering.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> *If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary* , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.




Right.  They would never portray Hillary in an unflattering way.















Idiot.


----------



## Zander

Newsweek?  Weren't the bought for a dollar? The buyer overpaid. 

US tycoon Sidney Harman buys Newsweek 'for a dollar' | Media | The Guardian


----------



## hippie2049

Michelle Bachmann is super sane and hot, because Marcus Bachmann is her husband and he commanded her to be just that. Marcus Bachman warns you, the readers of this post, to be wary of barbarians who need punishing.


----------



## Sallow

Sheldon said:


> It was classless to put that on the cover, and it reflects poorly on the magazine's professionalism. There's really no way around that. This is why politicians (especially women) should have their own photographer doing the shoots; be in control of your public image.
> 
> And imo The Economist is the only news magazine worth reading and buying. Most of the rest are just hack rags.



Yeah..no hackery there..I tell you what..



> Just go
> Sep 17th 1998 | from the print edition
> 
> ..NOTHING in his life became him like the leaving it, says Malcolm of Cawdor in Macbeth. In Bill Clintons case, nothing in his presidency condemns him like his failure to leave it. He has broken his trust and disgraced his office, but he clings on. Saving his skin at all costs, against the odds, has become the theme of his political career. Each escape is notched up as a victory. But every time he wriggles throughgrubbier, slicker, trailing longer festoons of contritionhe does more damage to his country.
> Just go | The Economist


----------



## Two Thumbs

Plasmaball said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the "Queen of Rage", being the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well anyone with the iq level of 12 understands why they said this.
> She is the tea party candidate and they are full of rage.
> 
> But hey make up whatever you like
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know why.

It's to slander her image. and make up lies about her that will spread.


----------



## blastoff

It's sensational by design and kills two birds with one stone, a hit on Bachmann and hopefully a boost to their very sluggish sales.  

As has been pointed out in here, that rag recently sold for the grand price of $1.  And now it's being guided by a strident lefty, Tina Brown.  Under her astute leadership it'll likely fold into oblivion in the near future.


----------



## manifold

Props to Trajan for originally putting this in the Flame Zone where it belongs.


----------



## Trajan

manifold said:


> Props to Trajan for originally putting this in the Flame Zone where it belongs.



don't undermine my certainty...ok?


----------



## Trajan

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read several pages of "outrage" about the Tar baby comment right here on this board!  I've been on vacation the past week and I wanted to catch up.  Seems that there are Conservatives who think apologizing for the ham handed Tar baby comment was an exercise in sissiness.  Now, I read about how offended Conservatives are that one of their poster girls is featured on the cover of Newsweek in what they consider an unflattering photograph.  It's just too rich in hypocrisy to let pass without comment.
> 
> But hypocrisy is what being a rabid political partisan is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the lie that obama was called a tar baby.
> 
> shame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point, Thumbs.   An apology was proffered and the rabid right roundly rejected it on the grounds that it was 'pussy' and a bow to the politically correct.
> 
> The sensitivity of the rabid right was turned way down.  Down to the setting marked "angry dismissal".
> 
> And now, less than a week later, the hackles are raised on the backs of the necks of those same Conservatives over a crappy picture of the Playmate of the Month for the Tea Party types.
> 
> Shallow, ain't it?
Click to expand...


I think you need to firm up your opinions..... ...your sorta all over the place


----------



## Trajan

rdean said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that she just might, in fact, be "crazy"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkwTgf2pUdA]&#x202a;Michele Bachmann in Bizarre Hypnotic Trance with Chris Matthews&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it.  Jobs is the number one issue.  And what did Republicans do for jobs?  They downgraded our nation's credit rating.  Besides, how many right wingers on this very site have said, "Republicans never said jobs jobs jobs"?
Click to expand...


U R in da rong ted bozo......


----------



## Trajan

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get closer and closer to nutbarville every day.
> 
> Stay classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy?  applauding a sexist,  juvenile photo sounds pretty low rent to me, but hey, thats me.
> 
> Oh hey, so whats it like in nutbarville? they serve afternoon cocktails? High tea? Scones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please, do tell how this is sexist.
> this is becoming just down right pathetic that everytime something like this comes up the term Sexist comes up.
> 
> Shut up, its not
Click to expand...


read the thread dopey centerfolds ...up her ass...... needs dick....but hey,  maybe you're just into treating woman like possessions*shrugs* 




and theeeeeen there are some who are just to caught up in their hackdom to admit that it sux no matter what side of the aisle you're on.


----------



## peach174

Even the Left are saying that this has gone to far.
NOW ( a very left group) spoke out about it.
Credit Where It&#8217;s Due: NOW Condemns Newsweek Over Bachmann Cover - Big Journalism
And the liberals in the media were saying this was a low blow and disgraceful.


----------



## kiwiman127

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why do Republicans still bother with Newsweek?



I seriously doubt any far right Republicans have ever bothered with Newsweek.  Typically, they read only their _kind of news_ venues.


----------



## uscitizen

LMAO at the right wing whinies in this thread.

Grow a pair!

It's that bad ol liberal media again mommy!


----------



## konradv

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Doesn't look like it's photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over your head or just being an ass?
> 
> I'd go with calling her the *"Queen of Rage", *being the problem.
Click to expand...


True, that doesn't seem to be her thing.  "Queen of Lies" would be more like it.

How does Michele Bachmann maintain support when Lie after Lie is exposed? What is it about her? | Forex Options Guide


----------



## uscitizen

Why the hell do people keep believing a proven liar?


Ohh I expect something about Obama to come up now.  Ohh well he is a liar as well and I do not believe him either.

Although Bachman has a higher proven lie count than Obama.


----------



## Synthaholic

The pics Newsweek didn't use instead.  

SHE'S GOT CRAZY EYES IN ALL OF THEM!!!!!











































So, to what extent should a magazine go to not show someone as they really look?


----------



## Liability

The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.

But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.

It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.

It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.

They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> The pics Newsweek didn't use instead.
> 
> SHE'S GOT CRAZY EYES IN ALL OF THEM!!!!!



Liar.


----------



## BDBoop

Frankly, I can't believe that 1) Bachmann has a "no casual clothes pics" rule, and 2) the media is abiding by it.


----------



## Sallow

BDBoop said:


> Frankly, I can't believe that 1) Bachmann has a "no casual clothes pics" rule, and 2) the media is abiding by it.



Actually, however, "The Queen of Rage" might have been a misnomer..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjdeRHoSaeI]&#x202a;Chris Wallace Michele Bachmann Fox News Sunday "Are You A Flake"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Queen of Flakes might have been more appropriate.


----------



## Stephanie

I'd rather be know as the queen of rage..

Than a whining snivelling community organizer President.


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary* , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  They would never portray Hillary in an unflattering way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...



serious intellect fail...but you knew that...right? 


its INTENDED to be a caricature......for effing god sakes...go play in traffic please!!!


see? thats punditry...


----------



## geauxtohell

It's been years since I read Newsweek, and I made the mistake of picking it up about a month ago.  What was once a good magazine has basically been reduced to tabloid rubble.  

I could care less that they used an unflattering picture of Bachmann on the cover.  It's what inside that is shit.


----------



## Warrior102

Liability said:


> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.



Liberals = women hating bigots.


----------



## Warrior102

The cover is a fake boys and girls - just like this is:

http://entertainclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Obama-or-Osama-Very-funny-Picture.jpg


----------



## Ali777

peach174 said:


> If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.



Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.


----------



## Warrior102

Ali777 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.



Crazy?  The pic just makes her look old and tired.  I don't actually mind the picture, as these middle aged politicians spend a significant amount of time and effort under pound cake makeup and lighting to try and look like they are 30.  It's absurd that people will vote for other people based simply on aesthetics.  

If anything, the picture is more honest then those taken after the make up artists get involved.


----------



## rightwinger

Newsweek should have used this picture on their cover


----------



## geauxtohell

And why do I say "Tabloid rubble"?  Here's an example, the previous cover with a photo-shopped "Diane at 50" cover.  Who gives a fuck about that shit?  Is that magazine really so desperate for readership that they have to resort to stunts?  It's absurd.  

At least Time is still worth reading.


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary* , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  They would never portray Hillary in an unflattering way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> serious intellect fail...but you knew that...right?
> 
> 
> its INTENDED to be a caricature......for effing god sakes...go play in traffic please!!!
> 
> 
> see? thats punditry...
Click to expand...

Are you challenging the fact that the Rightwing media has portrayed Hillary in unflattering ways?

Would you like to make a wager?


----------



## Synthaholic

Warrior102 said:


> The cover is a fake boys and girls - just like this is:
> 
> http://entertainclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Obama-or-Osama-Very-funny-Picture.jpg


That one's pretty good.  I always liked these two:














....or should I have said four...?


----------



## Sallow

Synthaholic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  They would never portray Hillary in an unflattering way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious intellect fail...but you knew that...right?
> 
> 
> its INTENDED to be a caricature......for effing god sakes...go play in traffic please!!!
> 
> 
> see? thats punditry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you challenging the fact that the Rightwing media has portrayed Hillary in unflattering ways?
> 
> Would you like to make a wager?
Click to expand...


All you have to do is look at the New York Post..a "Legitimate" paper..


----------



## geauxtohell

This has to be my favorite Sarah Palin photoshopped pic:






I don't know what's more hilarious:  The obviously different body habitus, the goofy non-congruent look on Palin's face, the American flag bikini, or the fact that she is posing with a BB gun.


----------



## Warrior102

I agree GTH


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Newsweek should have used this picture on their cover


----------



## Synthaholic

Warrior102 said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point to *Trajan*.  You got that from katysconservativecorner.com, a Rightwing media site.


And there is a difference, also.  The wingnuts always want to portray Hillary as ugly and/or old.  They did the same thing with Janet Reno and Helen Thomas and Nancy Pelosi and every other Liberal woman.  Wingnuts are superficial that way.  They think that you have to be good-looking and young to be good and effective in your job.


----------



## rightwinger

geauxtohell said:


> This has to be my favorite Sarah Palin photoshopped pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more hilarious:  The obviously different body habitus, the goofy non-congruent look on Palin's face, the American flag bikini, or the fact that she is posing with a BB gun.



Could that pool be any greener?


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.


And you have no proof of any of that.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary* , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  They would never portray Hillary in an unflattering way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...




Caricatures are very different than actual photographs

Caricatures can be insulting or complimentary and can serve a political purpose or be drawn solely for entertainment. Caricatures of politicians are commonly used in editorial cartoons, while caricatures of movie stars are often found in entertainment magazines.

They do it to the right also but not really bad photos like they did with her.

 

I think these two are pretty funny. Especially McCain


----------



## Sallow

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point to *Trajan*.  You got that from katysconservativecorner.com, a Rightwing media site.
> 
> 
> And there is a difference, also.  The wingnuts always want to portray Hillary as ugly and/or old.  They did the same thing with Janet Reno and Helen Thomas and Nancy Pelosi and every other Liberal woman.  Wingnuts are superficial that way.  They think that you have to be good-looking and young to be good and effective in your job.
Click to expand...


That's the shooting match..ace.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


>


That's awesome!


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no proof of any of that.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.

Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.

Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:  





> Yesterday, defending Newsweeks cover, Brown Tweeted: Bachmanns intensity is galvanizing voters in Iowa right now and Newsweeks cover captures that.


 Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann &#8216;Newsweek&#8217; Cover | TheGrindstone

Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.

Shame on all of us.

Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point to *Trajan*.  You got that from katysconservativecorner.com, a Rightwing media site.
> 
> 
> And there is a difference, also.  The wingnuts always want to portray Hillary as ugly and/or old.  They did the same thing with Janet Reno and Helen Thomas and Nancy Pelosi and every other Liberal woman.  Wingnuts are superficial that way. * They think that you have to be good-looking and young to be good and effective in your job*.
Click to expand...


Then why are you, bigot, doing what you're doing to Michelle Bachmann ? 


And regarding the Hillary photo, it doesn't matter who is hosting the *ACTUAL PHOTO *of Hillary Clinton.  There's no "portraying" anything here. It's her actual appearance - horrific - however, I don't refer to her as I do Joe Biden - "Batshit Crazy."

Carry on.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no proof of any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, defending Newsweeks cover, Brown Tweeted: Bachmanns intensity is galvanizing voters in Iowa right now and Newsweeks cover captures that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
Click to expand...


Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.


----------



## Warrior102

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no proof of any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, defending Newsweeks cover, Brown Tweeted: Bachmanns intensity is galvanizing voters in Iowa right now and Newsweeks cover captures that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
Click to expand...


It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.


----------



## Offshore

Newsweek....a shill for the liberals. (ya think)
I'm thinkin' you know you're losing when you resort
to this kind of childish, infantile and petulant unjournalism.
I'm thinkin' a lot of people are sick of liberals' immature crappy
talking points and name -calling.
The tendentious media and liberal rants.......they've run out of arguments.
That's the truth of it. Sad.


----------



## Liability

Warrior102 said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a conservative mag had done this to Hillary , the left would have been up in arms about it.
> It would have been blasted by all the news outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And ya know what?

That picture taken at a bad moment unfairly depicted Shrillary.  It was unfair and cheesy propaganda then, and the bullshit pulled by Tina Brown's fucking rag is no different now.

I'd wager a goodly sum of cash that any of us have had pictures taken of us that are a whole lot less flattering than we usually appear and NONE of us would would ever want to see the bad shots hitting a magazine.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no proof of any of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, defending Newsweeks cover, Brown Tweeted: Bachmanns intensity is galvanizing voters in Iowa right now and Newsweeks cover captures that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
Click to expand...



If you had any hint of a working brain cell, dumb shit, you'd understand that it IS a look of craziness.

I never said otherwise.

Jeez.  You are stupid for real.


----------



## Ravi

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:   Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.
Click to expand...


Not faked, just unflattering. It wasn't nice of Newsweek to run it. The media should always portray presidential candidates as presidential, even if they are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Liability

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not faked, just unflattering. It wasn't nice of Newsweek to run it. The media should always portray presidential candidates as presidential, even if they are bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


The media can use any unflattering picture they want for any purpose, even propaganda.

And that is a fact clearly understood by Newsweak.


----------



## Warrior102

Ravi said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not faked, just unflattering. It wasn't nice of Newsweek to run it. The media should always portray presidential candidates as presidential, even if they are bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


You're right - it wasn't nice of Newsweek - 

turns out it is an actual edition of the magazine - 

And NOW is defending Bachmann ??? Wow - 

The National Organization for Women President Terry O'Neill said that the cover of the magazine's latest edition is *"sexist" *and referred to a simple test by the group's founder Gloria Steinem to explain how they determined that conclusion -- would the magazine do the same to a man.

"Who has ever called a man 'The King of Rage?' Basically what Newsweek magazine -- and this is important, what Newsweek magazine, not a blog, Newsweek magazine -- what they are saying of a woman who is a serious contender for president of the United States of AmericaThey are basically casting her as a nut job," O'Neill said to The Daily Caller and NOW confirmed to FoxNews.com on Tuesday. 
?


----------



## Ravi

Warrior102 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not faked, just unflattering. It wasn't nice of Newsweek to run it. The media should always portray presidential candidates as presidential, even if they are bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right - it wasn't nice of Newsweek -
> 
> turns out it is an actual edition of the magazine -
> 
> And NOW is defending Bachmann ??? Wow -
> 
> The National Organization for Women President Terry O'Neill said that the cover of the magazine's latest edition is *"sexist" *and referred to a simple test by the group's founder Gloria Steinem to explain how they determined that conclusion -- would the magazine do the same to a man.
> 
> "Who has ever called a man 'The King of Rage?' Basically what Newsweek magazine -- and this is important, what Newsweek magazine, not a blog, Newsweek magazine -- what they are saying of a woman who is a serious contender for president of the United States of AmericaThey are basically casting her as a nut job," O'Neill said to The Daily Caller and NOW confirmed to FoxNews.com on Tuesday.
> ?
Click to expand...


I think NOW is off base. Newsweek called Bush a wimp.


----------



## theHawk

It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.

Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.

Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.

Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?



YUP....you caught us

We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
Click to expand...


Palin is going to be past-tense if she doesn't get her shit together.


----------



## highway234

BDBoop said:


> Palin is going to be past-tense if she doesn't get her shit together.



i think it's too late for that. she's just not relevant at all anymore.


----------



## highway234

i'm not sure i can stand my own avatar.


----------



## BDBoop

highway234 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is going to be past-tense if she doesn't get her shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's too late for that. she's just not relevant at all anymore.
Click to expand...


/falls over laughing

ZOMG. LOVE the avatar.


----------



## highway234

BDBoop said:


> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is going to be past-tense if she doesn't get her shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's too late for that. she's just not relevant at all anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /falls over laughing
> 
> ZOMG. LOVE the avatar.
Click to expand...


kinda makes you jump out your chair, doanit?


----------



## Offshore

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
Click to expand...



Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.


----------



## rightwinger

Offshore said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because they say such fucking stupid things.

Name a conservative woman who is unfairly attacked, and I will list the fucking stupid things she has said


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals = women hating bigots.
Click to expand...


I like women, they are quite tasty


----------



## BDBoop

Offshore said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
Click to expand...


It couldn't possibly simply be because they have no clue who the founding fathers were, and/or think that Paul Revere rode to warn the British? Nooooooo .....


----------



## konradv

Offshore said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!  Do you think we've forgotten how Reno, Clinton and Obama have been treated?  Talk about the height of hypocrisy!


----------



## highway234

Offshore said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
Click to expand...


sometimes i have to wonder if you guys really believe some of this stuff you shovel, i swear. conservative women "threaten the very existence of liberalism"? really? this claim is just, frankly, bizarre.


----------



## Sheldon

Sallow said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was classless to put that on the cover, and it reflects poorly on the magazine's professionalism. There's really no way around that. This is why politicians (especially women) should have their own photographer doing the shoots; be in control of your public image.
> 
> And imo The Economist is the only news magazine worth reading and buying. Most of the rest are just hack rags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..no hackery there..I tell you what..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go
> Sep 17th 1998 | from the print edition
> 
> ..NOTHING in his life became him like the leaving it, says Malcolm of Cawdor in Macbeth. In Bill Clintons case, nothing in his presidency condemns him like his failure to leave it. He has broken his trust and disgraced his office, but he clings on. Saving his skin at all costs, against the odds, has become the theme of his political career. Each escape is notched up as a victory. But every time he wriggles throughgrubbier, slicker, trailing longer festoons of contritionhe does more damage to his country.
> Just go | The Economist
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you really trying to make the argument that The Economist is a hack rag?


----------



## Sheldon

Warrior102 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:   Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fake/photoshopped cover, dingaling.
Click to expand...


Where are you getting that it's been shopped?


----------



## Offshore

BDBoop said:


> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It couldn't possibly simply be because they have no clue who the founding fathers were, and/or think that Paul Revere rode to warn the British? Nooooooo .....
Click to expand...



Well...if you read  'the rest of the story' ...Palin was right. After capture, he did warn the British. How unfortunate, that liberal followers were not even informed because the smug arrogance of the liberal media.....would never admit Sarah Palin was indeed correct...and smart.
It's an unswerving fact that liberals will praise men (and liberal women) that call conservative women whores (Meg Whitman and Nikki Haley), conservative women stupid (Palin), conservative women evil crazy (Bachmann) ,and even say Condoleeza Rice is not a black woman.....I admire that all those conservative women...can take the crap savagery from the left. I find  a truly amazing strength in women that handle this kind of deliberate slander to themselves and their families


----------



## highway234

Offshore said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It couldn't possibly simply be because they have no clue who the founding fathers were, and/or think that Paul Revere rode to warn the British? Nooooooo .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if you read  'the rest of the story' ...Palin was right. After capture, he did warn the British.
Click to expand...


that was so obviously a story she cooked up after the fact to cover her ass. come on. the thing that's scary about it, and why conservative women (AND men) DO scare me a bit, is there were actually tools who went to wikipedia and tried to phony up the entry on paul revere to match palin's scam version of history. they're actually in danger of getting this asshattery canonized in history, and that's worrisome to me. and i get so much of this from the right. they rewrite history to call the nazis left wing and that hoover was right and FDR's new deal perpetuated the great depression. i mean, i get the partisan reasons for doing these things and i get that some things are up for debate but to mount these challenges against objective facts is a little frightening. i shudder to think of our kids being brought up with textbooks that actually have this tripe in them. 

so there, i guess you got it out of me: sarah palin DOES scare me.


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## oreo

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.




I am not surprised Newsweek did the same thing to *HILLARY CLINTON*--when they successfully got the masses to kick her to the curb for Obama.

*It's sexist--and finally a large bi-partisan organization of women--said enough is enough. *

_Apparently Newsweek took several shots of her--for lighting purposes--and this is the photo they used.  What's funny about it--I don't see any rage--I see a smile--with someone getting the glare of a 1000 light bulb shot into their eyes--_

You're right--its pathetic--but I am certain it still works for the thumb-sucking liberal group.


----------



## Maple

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



" The queen of Rage??" What a title and what a picture- the liberals are scared to death of a conservative woman and does it ever show. Hey, Newsweek, you could use a little manning up there.


----------



## oreo

Maple said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The queen of Rage??" What a title and what a picture- the liberals are scared to death of a conservative woman and does it ever show. Hey, Newsweek, you could use a little manning up there.
Click to expand...


*If you remember Newsweek did it to Hillary Clinton too--*(when she was running against Obama for the nomination?)  This picture is so sca.....ry--LOL my knees are knocking together--LOL


----------



## Political Junky

Truthmatters said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that look on her face a thousand times.
Click to expand...

Me too. 
For awhile they were putting very heavy eye makeup on her and it became less obvious.


----------



## Ali777

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



Newsweek admitted that this was what's called a "light-check" photo.
Come on Newsweek. I thought there were certain journalistic standards no one crossed.


----------



## Offshore

Ali777 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek admitted that this was what's called a "light-check" photo.
> Come on Newsweek. I thought there were certain journalistic standards no one crossed.
Click to expand...


There is no 'journalistic' standards at Newsweak. They campaign for the democratic party and that is all.


----------



## masquerade

After hearing some of Algore's meltdown, I think Newsweek would have faired better if they put him on the cover.


----------



## St.Blues

Liberals continue to prove to be self serving and always wrong. They're are all useful idiots and don't know it yet. Go Tea party Go!

Blues


----------



## uscitizen

Ali777 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek admitted that this was what's called a "light-check" photo.
> Come on Newsweek. I thought there were certain journalistic standards no one crossed.
Click to expand...


So now Newsweek is on a par with Fox?  Just on the other side?


----------



## BDBoop

Offshore said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It couldn't possibly simply be because they have no clue who the founding fathers were, and/or think that Paul Revere rode to warn the British? Nooooooo .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if you read  'the rest of the story' ...Palin was right. After capture, he did warn the British. How unfortunate, that liberal followers were not even informed because the smug arrogance of the liberal media.....would never admit Sarah Palin was indeed correct...and smart.
> It's an unswerving fact that liberals will praise men (and liberal women) that call conservative women whores (Meg Whitman and Nikki Haley), conservative women stupid (Palin), conservative women evil crazy (Bachmann) ,and even say Condoleeza Rice is not a black woman.....I admire that all those conservative women...can take the crap savagery from the left. I find  a truly amazing strength in women that handle this kind of deliberate slander to themselves and their families
Click to expand...


Oh, nevermind. I hadn't realized you were a RWNJ. Off with you.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUP....you caught us
> 
> We Libruls shure are skeered of Palin and Bachmann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on... liberals loath conservative women. Conservative women in particular threaten the very existence of liberalism and they actually live their lives with respect to their beliefs.
> It's the only way to quantify the unrelenting and unrestrained attacks by liberals on conservative women. It's the only way to explain the obsessive neediness by liberals to not just insult conservative women, but destroy them.
> Liberals 'need' women to be democrats and pro abortion......they need the gender votes on their side.....'need' them in a camp that says you are not woman nor feminist unless you fit the liberal elite mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It couldn't possibly simply be because they have no clue who the founding fathers were, and/or think that Paul Revere rode to warn the British? Nooooooo .....
Click to expand...


and there ya go, attack her positions, if she said it, she said, this? fair game.

the pic(s) etc.? cheap.


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


>


I love it!

Another good one would be her adoration of Jebus. But that would only garner sympathy.


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary wasn't stupid enough to put herself in that position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point to *Trajan*.  You got that from katysconservativecorner.com, a Rightwing media site.
> 
> 
> And there is a difference, also.  The wingnuts always want to portray Hillary as ugly and/or old.  They did the same thing with Janet Reno and Helen Thomas and Nancy Pelosi and every other Liberal woman.  Wingnuts are superficial that way.  They think that you have to be good-looking and young to be good and effective in your job.
Click to expand...


and when they post is as a cover or in a paper, and it winds up here as a topic, you can be sure that I will be here, if they air brush obama or gore or Clinton they can airbrush palin or bachmann etc,....SEE the difference? you're going to compare a rightwing blog to a nationally circulated news magazine?  




> Wingnuts are superficial that way.  They think that you have to be good-looking and young to be good and effective in your job.




OR;

"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."


you were saying?


----------



## manifold

Liability said:


> The POINT of using THAT particular photograph (it need not have been Photoshopped) was to portray Bachmann as "crazy."  The eyes do seem to convey that in that picture.
> 
> But it's not a mere mistake or error of judgment.
> 
> It was SELECTED quite deliberately FOR that very purpose.
> 
> It is essentially just liberals being liberals and engaging in propaganda.
> 
> They can deny it, but nobody with a functioning brain cell will buy their lie.



^Not a single fact.

All conjecture and opinion from someone with a proven bias.

He can deny it, but nobody with functioning brain cell will buy it.


----------



## manifold

For the record, I don't give a flying fuck about Bachmann's crazy eyes.

It's her crazy ideas that concern me.


----------



## Rozman

If they were covering the President or any Liberal for that matter the photo would have been properly lit,the colors for the back round would have been perfect.They are the Communications arm of the WH...


----------



## hippie2049

In my first response I made light of Marcus Bachmann's closet. 

I also meant to convey that, as a super Lib, Michelle Bachmann was done wrong. In any video still, whoever is doing it, can be made to look sexy, attractive, slutty, pure, smart, stupid, sane, insane, and just about any other way of characterizing any person. They choose to go with a disparaging image of MB, which I do not condone. 

I believed MB was crazy before the NW picture because of what she says and believes and hold to the notion that she is crazy.


----------



## Dr Grump

Michelle is a dick.

Not surprised the right-wing loons on this site are defending a right-wing loon...


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, bucko, my eyes work and so does my brain.
> 
> Some things, as it turns out, ARE self evident.
> 
> Besides, it's not like Tina Brown DENIED it, ya dishonest dipshit:   Tina Brown Defends Her Michele Bachmann Newsweek Cover | TheGrindstone
> 
> Yeah, Tina.  "Intensity," not "craziness."  Imagine the nerve of your critics suggesting that you were using that image for some ulterior motive.
> 
> Shame on all of us.
> 
> Obviously, Simpleholic got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any hint of a working brain cell, dumb shit, you'd understand that it IS a look of craziness.
> 
> I never said otherwise.
> 
> Jeez.  You are stupid for real.
Click to expand...


That's not what crazy looks like.  Crazy is talking about the people you killed or the way the CIA broadcasts secret messages to the microchip planted in your spine without showing an ounce of emotion.  "Flat affect".

It's just a bad picture.  So what?  I am not sure that the code of journalistic ethics requires that your cover pictures are on par with Cosmo.  

Why should it matter?  If you guys insist that the popularity of candidates like Palin and Bachmann is not at all related to superficial appearances, what harm is there in showing Bachmann without her makeup artist?


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> Michelle is a dick.
> 
> Not surprised the right-wing loons on this site are defending a right-wing loon...



then be honest about it and attack her positions. don't ambush her, its cheap...


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! So ask your peeps why it is that they're having a fit of the hissies over the "crazy look on Newsweek." We'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any hint of a working brain cell, dumb shit, you'd understand that it IS a look of craziness.
> 
> I never said otherwise.
> 
> Jeez.  You are stupid for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what crazy looks like.  Crazy is talking about the people you killed or the way the CIA broadcasts secret messages to the microchip planted in your spine without showing an ounce of emotion.  "Flat affect".
> 
> It's just a bad picture.  So what?  I am not sure that the code of journalistic ethics requires that your cover pictures are on par with Cosmo.
> 
> Why should it matter?  If you guys insist that the popularity of candidates like Palin and Bachmann is not at all related to superficial appearances, what harm is there in showing Bachmann without her makeup artist?
Click to expand...


the media? selectivity? honesty?  .....


----------



## geauxtohell

theHawk said:


> It just goes to prove liberals are terrified of a conservative woman.  First it was Palin, now its Bachmann.
> 
> Libs have to count on certain votes like blacks and woman, or they lose in a landslide.
> 
> Gals like Palin and Bachmann take that away, so they must be destroyed at all costs.
> 
> Remember back when libs cried "republicans hate Hillary only because she is a woman"?
> Wonder where all those libs are now that the Dems constantly attack these women?



The women voters I know don't detest Palin and Bachmann for their looks (as they are all 20 and 30 something women who aren't terribly threatened by the perimenopausal).  They detest them for their view points which they, as young professionals, find to be absurd and insulting.


----------



## Trajan

> as young professionals



as opposed to what?


----------



## highway234

geauxtohell said:


> If you guys insist that the popularity of candidates like Palin and Bachmann is not at all related to superficial appearances, what harm is there in showing Bachmann without her makeup artist?



boy, ain't _that _the question?  it really seems like a lot of folks on the right just want their political figures to be hot chicks. i mean, look at fox news. i know all the networks tend to favor comely anchors but fox really goes overboard on the sorority blonde cheerleader thing. it speaks volumes about what they think their conservative audience wants. 

anyway, to play devil's advocate (because the cons on this board are too dumb and frothing to even make their _own _case clearly), the problem some people have with the newsweek cover isn't just that it's a bad picture, but that combined with the "queen of rage" caption, it appears to have been designed deliberately to make her look not just ugly, but unhinged. the type of crazy i'd attribute to michelle bachmann isn't the clinical, schizophrenic kind (and there, you're totally right about "flat affect" etc.), more the colloquial craziness of the fanatical, angry zealot. and there, to me, i think you CAN make a case the newsweek cover is a bit of a hit job. course, the fact that bachmann IS a fanatical, angry zealot made newsweek's job quite a bit easier, but at the same time, if they have an ombudsman of some kind, s/he was sleeping on the job last week.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Newsweek? 

They send me the crap for free 

and it goes right into the paper and plastic wheelie bin.

See, i recycle, i love Mother Earth as much as you do.


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> as young professionals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to what?
Click to expand...


As opposed to everyone else I suppose.  I am just talking about the crowd I hang out with.  It's anecdotal.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as young professionals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to everyone else I suppose.  I am just talking about the crowd I hang out with.  It's anecdotal.
Click to expand...


ok. so what do they you find absurd and insulting?


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to everyone else I suppose.  I am just talking about the crowd I hang out with.  It's anecdotal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. so what do they you find absurd and insulting?
Click to expand...


As far as policy, I think the abortion issue would be the primary one.  Most of the young women I know wouldn't get an abortion, but they don't think the government has the right to tell a woman they can't get an abortion. 

As for the esoteric (and this seems to be a factor more than anything else), they are annoyed at the stupid things that Palin and Bachmann say (Palin more so than Bachmann who is still somewhat unknown) and think they fulfill the "ditzy woman" stereotype.


----------



## WillowTree

Dr Grump said:


> Michelle is a dick.
> 
> Not surprised the right-wing loons on this site are defending a right-wing loon...



you shouldn't talk about Mrs. obiedoodle like that you racist.


----------



## rightwinger

highway234 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys insist that the popularity of candidates like Palin and Bachmann is not at all related to superficial appearances, what harm is there in showing Bachmann without her makeup artist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy, ain't _that _the question?  it really seems like a lot of folks on the right just want their political figures to be hot chicks. i mean, look at fox news. i know all the networks tend to favor comely anchors but fox really goes overboard on the sorority blonde cheerleader thing. it speaks volumes about what they think their conservative audience wants.
> 
> anyway, to play devil's advocate (because the cons on this board are too dumb and frothing to even make their _own _case clearly), the problem some people have with the newsweek cover isn't just that it's a bad picture, but that combined with the "queen of rage" caption, it appears to have been designed deliberately to make her look not just ugly, but unhinged. the type of crazy i'd attribute to michelle bachmann isn't the clinical, schizophrenic kind (and there, you're totally right about "flat affect" etc.), more the colloquial craziness of the fanatical, angry zealot. and there, to me, i think you CAN make a case the newsweek cover is a bit of a hit job. course, the fact that bachmann IS a fanatical, angry zealot made newsweek's job quite a bit easier, but at the same time, if they have an ombudsman of some kind, s/he was sleeping on the job last week.
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

highway234 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys insist that the popularity of candidates like Palin and Bachmann is not at all related to superficial appearances, what harm is there in showing Bachmann without her makeup artist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy, ain't _that _the question?  it really seems like a lot of folks on the right just want their political figures to be hot chicks. i mean, look at fox news. i know all the networks tend to favor comely anchors but fox really goes overboard on the sorority blonde cheerleader thing. it speaks volumes about what they think their conservative audience wants.
> 
> anyway, to play devil's advocate (because the cons on this board are too dumb and frothing to even make their _own _case clearly), the problem some people have with the newsweek cover isn't just that it's a bad picture, but that combined with the "queen of rage" caption, it appears to have been designed deliberately to make her look not just ugly, but unhinged. the type of crazy i'd attribute to michelle bachmann isn't the clinical, schizophrenic kind (and there, you're totally right about "flat affect" etc.), more the colloquial craziness of the fanatical, angry zealot. and there, to me, i think you CAN make a case the newsweek cover is a bit of a hit job. course, the fact that bachmann IS a fanatical, angry zealot made newsweek's job quite a bit easier, but at the same time, if they have an ombudsman of some kind, s/he was sleeping on the job last week.
Click to expand...




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to highway234 again.



Considering that the "Tea Party" was supposedly anti-incumbent and Washington policies, I am baffled at how Bachman got away with turning herself into a "Tea Party Candidate" and heading up the Tea Party Caucus.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to everyone else I suppose.  I am just talking about the crowd I hang out with.  It's anecdotal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so what do they you find absurd and insulting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as policy, I think the abortion issue would be the primary one.  Most of the young women I know wouldn't get an abortion, but they don't think the government has the right to tell a woman they can't get an abortion.
> 
> As for the esoteric (and this seems to be a factor more than anything else), they are annoyed at the stupid things that Palin and Bachmann say (Palin more so than Bachmann who is still somewhat unknown) and think they fulfill the "ditzy woman" stereotype.
Click to expand...


hummm, so that would preclude any chance  of their voting for them?  say bachmann ( palin won't run)


----------



## highway234

geauxtohell said:


> Considering that the "Tea Party" was supposedly anti-incumbent and Washington policies, I am baffled at how Bachman got away with turning herself into a "Tea Party Candidate" and heading up the Tea Party Caucus.



to their credit (i suppose), a lot of the tea partiers say michelle bachmann is a sellout. there do seem to be two tea parties, the ron paulers and the bachmann/palin camp. bachmann and palin just ooze PR firm and big money. paul, not so much. i usually get along ok with the less rabid ron paul supporters, they go into looney-land rather a lot but at least they seem sincere in their looniness. michelle bachmann just seems incredibly phony and i think palin is running an out-and-out scam for cash. i DO think bachmann's religious fundamentalism is sincere but past that, she seems like an empty vessel. look DEEP into those eyes, lol.


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so what do they you find absurd and insulting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as policy, I think the abortion issue would be the primary one.  Most of the young women I know wouldn't get an abortion, but they don't think the government has the right to tell a woman they can't get an abortion.
> 
> As for the esoteric (and this seems to be a factor more than anything else), they are annoyed at the stupid things that Palin and Bachmann say (Palin more so than Bachmann who is still somewhat unknown) and think they fulfill the "ditzy woman" stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hummm, so that would preclude any chance  of their voting for them?  say bachmann ( palin won't run)
Click to expand...


I would assume so.  

Keep in mind, I was responding to the absurd claim that liberal women hate conservative women due to their looks.  

As I said, it's not their looks.  It's their views.


----------



## geauxtohell

highway234 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the "Tea Party" was supposedly anti-incumbent and Washington policies, I am baffled at how Bachman got away with turning herself into a "Tea Party Candidate" and heading up the Tea Party Caucus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to their credit (i suppose), a lot of the tea partiers say michelle bachmann is a sellout. there do seem to be two tea parties, the ron paulers and the bachmann/palin camp. bachmann and palin just ooze PR firm and big money. paul, not so much. i usually get along ok with the less rabid ron paul supporters, they go into looney-land rather a lot but at least they seem sincere in their looniness. michelle bachmann just seems incredibly phony and i think palin is running an out-and-out scam for cash. i DO think bachmann's religious fundamentalism is sincere but past that, she seems like an empty vessel. look DEEP into those eyes, lol.
Click to expand...


I'd like to see that.  I am not a fan of the TP movement (never claimed to be), but I find it distasteful that an establishment politician like Bachmann could co-opt a grassroots movement for their own purposes.


----------



## BDBoop

geauxtohell said:


> Considering that the "Tea Party" was supposedly anti-incumbent and Washington policies, I am baffled at how Bachman got away with turning herself into a "Tea Party Candidate" and heading up the Tea Party Caucus.



I have repeatedly read in various sources that she helped found the Tea Party Caucus. Must dig deeper.


----------



## highway234

geauxtohell said:


> I would assume so.
> 
> Keep in mind, I was responding to the absurd claim that liberal women hate conservative women due to their looks.
> 
> As I said, it's not their looks.  It's their views.



well, also, don't conservative women sorta HAVE to be good-looking? if there's been a moderately unattractive conservative woman since maggie thatcher who ever got any popular traction, i can't think of her offhand. instead we get megyn kelly, michelle malkin, michelle bachmann, sarah palin, gretchen carlson (who looks like some kind of small woodland creature to me, but i'm told other people like her), etc., etc. meghan mccain gets the closest to being outside the conventional "babe" female look by being a tiny bit chunky. and of course, she catches hell for it constantly on the right.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as policy, I think the abortion issue would be the primary one.  Most of the young women I know wouldn't get an abortion, but they don't think the government has the right to tell a woman they can't get an abortion.
> 
> As for the esoteric (and this seems to be a factor more than anything else), they are annoyed at the stupid things that Palin and Bachmann say (Palin more so than Bachmann who is still somewhat unknown) and think they fulfill the "ditzy woman" stereotype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hummm, so that would preclude any chance  of their voting for them?  say bachmann ( palin won't run)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would assume so.
> 
> Keep in mind, I was responding to the absurd claim that liberal women hate conservative women due to their looks.
> 
> As I said, it's not their looks.  It's their views.
Click to expand...


yes I understand that, I am just trying to understand how views which I think as any reasonable person knows in practical terms as rubber meets the road get watered down, torn part reassembled softened etc.  before or IF they actually even become law automatically counts someone out....


----------



## BDBoop

Exactly! As the cons are so fond of saying, 



> Show me a young Conservative and I'll show you someone with no heart. Show me an old Liberal and I'll show you someone with no brains.



Show me a conservative woman, and I'll show you beauty without brains.


----------



## Trajan

highway234 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume so.
> 
> Keep in mind, I was responding to the absurd claim that liberal women hate conservative women due to their looks.
> 
> As I said, it's not their looks.  It's their views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, also, don't conservative women sorta HAVE to be good-looking? if there's been a moderately unattractive conservative woman since maggie thatcher who ever got any popular traction, i can't think of her offhand. instead we get megyn kelly, michelle malkin, michelle bachmann, sarah palin, gretchen carlson (who looks like some kind of small woodland creature to me, but i'm told other people like her), etc., etc. meghan mccain gets the closest to being outside the conventional "babe" female look by being a tiny bit chunky. and of course, she catches hell for it constantly on the right.
Click to expand...


I can think of a dozen, in 20 seconds, and what does TV talking heads have to do with this?......soooo.....Meghan McCain is a political grifter. 

on that note exit question- why was katie couric hired?


----------



## highway234

Trajan said:


> I can think of a dozen, in 20 seconds



and i can leap tall buildings in a single bound. any actual names?


----------



## Trajan

highway234 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a dozen, in 20 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can leap tall buildings in a single bound. any actual names?
Click to expand...


any actual answers?


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a dozen, in 20 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can leap tall buildings in a single bound. any actual names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any actual answers?
Click to expand...

And Trajan gives up.


----------



## highway234

Synthaholic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i can leap tall buildings in a single bound. any actual names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any actual answers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trajan gives up.
Click to expand...


maybe i can help him out. i had to brood on it for a while and it occurred to me... debbie schlussel isn't all that pretty. um, and there's a chubby anti-islamic blogger whose name escapes me, i can picture her in my mind but i can't come up with a name. that's all i got and i kinda had to rack my brain. debbie schlussel is pretty obscure.

lesson: if you're a woman and you want to be welcomed in the conservative movement, you better be HOT. you won't be listened to otherwise.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



What's wrong with it?  She looks just like she did that time she gave that whole speech on television looking at the wrong camera.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trajan said:


> come on guys, seriously.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good for a laugh, but really? pathetic.



The picture makes a good case that the Rapture is nigh.

It reminds me of that Bachmann 'I'm hot for Jesus!' video on youtube, although I'd caption this one

"Jesus!!  What are you doing down there??!!"


----------



## Trajan

highway234 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> any actual answers?
> 
> 
> 
> And Trajan gives up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe i can help him out. i had to brood on it for a while and it occurred to me... debbie schlussel isn't all that pretty. um, and there's a chubby anti-islamic blogger whose name escapes me, i can picture her in my mind but i can't come up with a name. that's all i got and i kinda had to rack my brain. debbie schlussel is pretty obscure.
> 
> lesson: if you're a woman and you want to be welcomed in the conservative movement, you better be HOT. you won't be listened to otherwise.
Click to expand...


yes I surrender to inanity, you got me...

since the topic is a congresswoman , that is politicians,  I am not into dopey baiting.


----------



## highway234

Trajan said:


> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trajan gives up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i can help him out. i had to brood on it for a while and it occurred to me... debbie schlussel isn't all that pretty. um, and there's a chubby anti-islamic blogger whose name escapes me, i can picture her in my mind but i can't come up with a name. that's all i got and i kinda had to rack my brain. debbie schlussel is pretty obscure.
> 
> lesson: if you're a woman and you want to be welcomed in the conservative movement, you better be HOT. you won't be listened to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes I surrender to inanity, you got me...
> 
> since the topic is a congresswoman , that is politicians,  I am not into dopey baiting.
Click to expand...

so no names, even though you've got 20 you can think of in less than a minute? 

you surrender-monkey cons crack me up, man.


----------



## Toro

Even Jon Stewart agrees.

Jon Stewart rips Newsweek's Bachmann cover - Yahoo! News


----------



## MarcATL

Nosmo King said:


> One more chance for the rabid right to claim victim status at the hands of the big, bad, spooky media boogey man.



Yeppp!!!


----------



## MarcATL

highway234 said:


> well, also, don't conservative women sorta HAVE to be good-looking? if there's been a moderately unattractive conservative woman since maggie thatcher who ever got any popular traction, i can't think of her offhand. instead we get megyn kelly, michelle malkin, michelle bachmann, sarah palin, gretchen carlson (who looks like some kind of small woodland creature to me, but i'm told other people like her), etc., etc. meghan mccain gets the closest to being outside the conventional "babe" female look by being a tiny bit chunky. and of course, she catches hell for it constantly on the right.





BDBoop said:


> Show me a conservative woman, and I'll show you beauty without brains.



The emptiness of the right...it never fails.


----------



## Trajan

highway234 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i can help him out. i had to brood on it for a while and it occurred to me... debbie schlussel isn't all that pretty. um, and there's a chubby anti-islamic blogger whose name escapes me, i can picture her in my mind but i can't come up with a name. that's all i got and i kinda had to rack my brain. debbie schlussel is pretty obscure.
> 
> lesson: if you're a woman and you want to be welcomed in the conservative movement, you better be HOT. you won't be listened to otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I surrender to inanity, you got me...
> 
> since the topic is a congresswoman , that is politicians,  I am not into dopey baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no names, even though you've got 20 you can think of in less than a minute?
> 
> you surrender-monkey cons crack me up, man.
Click to expand...


I said a dozen and your asshattery in 176 posts has certainly announced itself, well done.


----------



## highway234

Trajan said:


> highway234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I surrender to inanity, you got me...
> 
> since the topic is a congresswoman , that is politicians,  I am not into dopey baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> so no names, even though you've got 20 you can think of in less than a minute?
> 
> you surrender-monkey cons crack me up, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said a dozen and your asshattery in 176 posts has certainly announced itself, well done.
Click to expand...


i'm sorry. what? where are these names? i need names, champ. should i remind you of the question? we got plenty of time. it was supposed to take less than a minute, but i'll cut you some slack. take all the time you need and let me know when you're ready.

we can split hairs over whether you got 12 or whether you got 20 when you got any.


----------



## Synthaholic

Toro said:


> Even Jon Stewart agrees.
> 
> Jon Stewart rips Newsweek's Bachmann cover - Yahoo! News


Of course they picked an unflattering photo, but that's how 50% of her photos look.

It's not Newsweek's responsibility to make a candidate look good.


----------



## BDBoop

Excellent article.

Pam Platt | 'Crazy eyes' Bachmann? Cry me a river | The Courier-Journal | courier-journal.com



> And I hate to use a handy and all-purpose subject, but of course and once again Hillary Clinton's pioneering, even in this cover-girl regard, is nonpareil. Let us count the ways.
> 
> These days, fashion folks go bonkers when time zones catch up with the globetrotting secretary of state and she improvises on the style front, showing up in public with her hair fastened with a butterfly clip (the horror  the horror). But back in the day  and by that I mean back in her first lady days when all manner of libel was cast her way and she was simultaneously a suspected murderess by some and the most admired woman in the country by others, including me  she was the subject of a number of magazine covers that make Crazy Eyes look like Patrick Demarchelier Vogue material.


----------



## geauxtohell

BDBoop said:


> Excellent article.
> 
> Pam Platt | 'Crazy eyes' Bachmann? Cry me a river | The Courier-Journal | courier-journal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate to use a handy and all-purpose subject, but of course and once again Hillary Clinton's pioneering, even in this cover-girl regard, is nonpareil. Let us count the ways.
> 
> These days, fashion folks go bonkers when time zones catch up with the globetrotting secretary of state and she improvises on the style front, showing up in public with her hair fastened with a butterfly clip (the horror  the horror). But back in the day  and by that I mean back in her first lady days when all manner of libel was cast her way and she was simultaneously a suspected murderess by some and the most admired woman in the country by others, including me  she was the subject of a number of magazine covers that make Crazy Eyes look like Patrick Demarchelier Vogue material.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no shit.

How many times did I have to listen to Sean Hannity play the Hillary laugh clip or the Dean scream, all intended to make them seem like loonies.

Funny, I don't recall many of the righties on this thread taking issue with that. 

That wank Hannity had a bitch fit about this cover too.  

Bachmann's Post-Debate Reaction: Pawlenty Attacks Needed to Be Addressed - Interviews - Hannity - FoxNews.com

What a douche.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> Excellent article.



why? 



> Pam Platt | 'Crazy eyes' Bachmann? Cry me a river | The Courier-Journal | courier-journal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate to use a handy and all-purpose subject, but of course and once again Hillary Clinton's pioneering, even in this cover-girl regard, is nonpareil. Let us count the ways.
> 
> These days, fashion folks go bonkers when time zones catch up with the globetrotting secretary of state and she improvises on the style front, showing up in public with her hair fastened with a butterfly clip (the horror  the horror). But back in the day  and by that I mean back in her first lady days when all manner of libel was cast her way and she was simultaneously a suspected murderess by some and the most admired woman in the country by others, including me  she was the subject of a number of magazine covers that make Crazy Eyes look like Patrick Demarchelier Vogue material.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bones

She's a fundamentalist loon with a closet queer husband.  She'll fit right in at the White House.

Just look at this tool:


----------

